# Peter Toon? (biographer of John Owen) Need info about the man...



## crhoades (Mar 2, 2006)

All,

Doing a little research on Owen and have found this author.

He has written a biography on Owen entitled God's Statesman as well as edited his Correspondance in another volume. Looking at Amazon, Toon looks prolific. Anything to watch out for or commend?

For a very edifying read on Owen check out this piece by John Piper:
"The Chief Design of my Life - Mortification and Universal Holiness"
http://www.desiringgod.org/library/biographies/94owen.html

[Edited on 3-2-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 2, 2006)

Toon is an evangelical Anglican Church office bearer, Ph.D from Oxrford. He is the president of the American branch of the Prayer Book Society, an organization seeking to bring many western epicopalians back to the reformational grounding of the Anglican church through adherence to the historic Prayer Books (from Cranmer's through the 1928) and the 39 ARTICLES. He describes himself as "reformed catholic," but cut him some slack; he is after all an Anglican, and that terminology must be read in regard to him with that in mind.

I've seen Toon's book on Owen. There is not much out there like it, for little of Owen's personal life and letters have survived. There is not much biography either, from contemporary sources--surprising in a way, given Owen's stature as a theologian. It is short, but a bibliographical essay adds meat to it. It attempts to give us more of the personal side of Owen that is not present in the volumnuous corpus of his theological writings.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 2, 2006)

It is an excellent Bio. I read it last fall. It seemed very balanced. I also read the bio by Andrew Thomson. John Piper filled in a few gaps also.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 3, 2006)

Toon is a capable historian. I am delighted to hear that he has written on Owen.
I understand Dr. Toon recently took a call to an Anglican parish in Texas.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

Peter Toon's Works are online here. His historical works on John Owen, J.C. Ryle and the Puritans are most helpful. His Theopedia entry is found here.

[Edited on 9-27-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2006)

Peter Toon, _The Oxford Orations of Dr. John Owen_

Peter Toon, _God’s Statesman: The Life and Work of John Owen - Pastor, Educator, Theologian_

Peter Toon, _The Correspondence of John Owen (1616–1683) - With an account of his life and work_


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 30, 2006)

Peter has also taught at the RE seminary in Phila. When there he pushed the Anglo-Catholic movement in the REC. I think he's been associated with Nashotah House too. Anyway I wouldn't assume that because he's written on Owen (see Carl Trueman's book and his forthcoming on Owen) that he's a neo-Puritan. 

rsc


----------



## crhoades (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks all! Definitely looking forward to Trueman's books.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 2, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Peter has also taught at the RE seminary in Phila. When there he pushed the Anglo-Catholic movement in the REC. I think he's been associated with Nashotah House too. Anyway I wouldn't assume that because he's written on Owen (see Carl Trueman's book and his forthcoming on Owen) that he's a neo-Puritan.
> 
> rsc



His older brother, Car, is quite famous, I hear.


----------

